# EZ Drummer Drum Mapping + Cubase problem



## RingoStarr (Apr 8, 2011)

I am currently mapping the midi notes in Cubase 4 to the correct drums and cymbals in the drum editor but I just cannot find some cymbals such as the China 2 and Splash 3. Does someone already have a .drm template for EZ Drummer Drum Kit From Hell that has every drum and cymbal mapped correctly?



Edit: When I say I cannot find some of the cymbals I mean when I am in the Drum Map Setup I cannot find a note (pitch) that corresponds with a couple of the cymbals


----------



## Winspear (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have drum maps as I don't have Cubase. However, if you look in the resources there should be a PDF or a picture or something which has all the drums layed out on a keyboard. There might be a link to it on the help button on Ezdrummer.


----------



## RingoStarr (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes it did come with a pdf with everything but for some reason it's not correct. I eventually found almost everything including some mutted hits and such so if anyone is using cubase and DFH, I could give out the map I am using.


----------

